# 67 Blower Motor Removal



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

My 67 GTO has no a/c. How many screws hold the motor in place? I can reach 4, though not sure how I would get my hand in there to thread the fourth screw. Will this require peeling back the inner fender? Did someone once mention finding a divot in the inner fender that lines up with the fourth and/ or fifth screw if there are five? Help would be appreciated.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

5 Screws. Photo is from my 68 but they all use the same motor.
Silver capacitor at the 6 o'clock position is the FM radio noise filter










Usually you need to lower the inner fender to gain access.


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

O52 said:


> 5 Screws. Photo is from my 68 but they all use the same motor.
> Silver capacitor at the 6 o'clock position is the FM radio noise filter
> 
> View attachment 145990
> ...


Thanks, Ed. I was afraid of that. Do you know what’s on the other side of the motor connector? When I wiggled it after using a test light to check it was getting power, the blower went on while holding the connector at an angle. When I let it go, blower stopped running and wiggling it again could not get it to run again.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I've never opened one but I imagine its just a wire going to the brushes


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The Fan motors are a sealed unit and really not serviceable.
It's a PITA but can be removed without the OLD factory prescribed hole cutting in the inner wheelhouse.


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

O52 said:


> I've never opened one but I imagine its just a wire going to the brushes


Dropping the inner fender looks to be a pain. Has anyone just cut a square that lines up to the motor and re welded the patch? Seems easier to me than dropping the fender. What am I missing if I were to do this?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Cutting a hole is the factory recommended way. It was replaced with a larger sheetmetal piece that screwed over the opening


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The only way Joe Average had to replace spark plugs on his big block 429 Mustang was to cut a section out of the inner fender and then screw a cover back over it. A whole lot easier especially when changing plugs every 8-10,000 miles.


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

O52 said:


> Cutting a hole is the factory recommended way. It was replaced with a larger sheetmetal piece that screwed over the opening


By any chance did the factory technicians post any approximate measurements on where to cut the hole?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Actually I paraphrased a bit. 
I don't have the motor replacement procedure for the 67 but for the 68, you remove the hood hinge to fender screws, prop the hood and rest the hinge on top of the plenum. Then reach behind the fender to access the screws. 

To remove the plenum duct housing, drill two small holes to access the screws, Replace with rubber plugs. 
No measurements. I suppose the Pontiac technicians would have known.

So I guess in order to make it much easier that procedure morphed into 'cut a large hole to access the screws and remove the motor'


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

O52 said:


> Actually I paraphrased a bit.
> I don't have the motor replacement procedure for the 67 but for the 68, you remove the hood hinge to fender screws, prop the hood and rest the hinge on top of the plenum. Then reach behind the fender to access the screws.
> 
> To remove the plenum duct housing, drill two small holes to access the screws, Replace with rubber plugs.
> ...


Thanks Ed. I’m finding out you need to cut a hole large enough for the motor flange to fit through. Then you’d have to form a piece of sheet metal to follow the curvature of the inner fender. Guess this way is not much easier than removing the fender. Thanks for all your help. I’ll check out your procedure to see if it applies to a 67.


----------



## AZTempest (Jun 11, 2019)

Sdpepper said:


> My 67 GTO has no a/c. How many screws hold the motor in place? I can reach 4, though not sure how I would get my hand in there to thread the fourth screw. Will this require peeling back the inner fender? Did someone once mention finding a divot in the inner fender that lines up with the fourth and/ or fifth screw if there are five? Help would be appreciated.


The divot on the inner fender skirt you're referring too is for the removal of the heater core and case per the the 1967 Pontiac service manual page 1-14 figure 1-12, not the blower motor. 

Jim


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

AZTempest said:


> The divot on the inner fender skirt you're referring too is for the removal of the heater core and case per the the 1967 Pontiac service manual page 1-14 figure 1-12, not the blower motor.
> 
> Jim


Thanks, Jim. I ended up cutting the inner fender. I first cut a circle slightly smaller in diameter than the flat area on the inner fender. That gave me access to one screw. To gain access to the very top screw, I cut three, three inch wide strips from the top edge of the circle cut that allowed me to bend the strips up enough to get a wrench on the screw. Right now it looks butchered, but I intend to bend the strips down into position and weld up the cut strips to maintain the curvature of the fender. For the circle I cut, I will cut another same gauge sheet of metal larger than the hole. This will lay over the hole on the flat portion of the fender and get screwed in. I'd be happy to post pics when patched up.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Hit it with some undercoating afterwards to hide the welds


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

O52 said:


> Hit it with some undercoating afterwards to hide the welds


Good idea!!


----------



## Gtowally (Jan 19, 2019)

Sdpepper said:


> Dropping the inner fender looks to be a pain. Has anyone just cut a square that lines up to the motor and re welded the patch? Seems easier to me than dropping the fender. What am I missing if I were to do this?


I haven’t done it to my current 66 convertible cause everything was new when I restored it and don’t drive it in the winter so I very seldom use it. I figured it was going to last me the rest of my life. But I had one in the early 70s that I cut the hole in the inner than made a plate and riveted it over the hole, couldn’t even tell it was there unless you looked for it.


----------



## walazos (Sep 4, 2019)

I just went through this on my 64. I tired to lower the inner fender and get my hands in there. After about 3 hours if dicking around I said hell with it and I took off the fender. The time it took me to get it off was have of the time I wasted trying to get to it. It took me a long time to find a good original 64 inner fender well so I was not ready to cut a large hole in it. I was also able to seal it properly and test it with the fender off. 
Gerry


----------

